# hGH water



## starbaby (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey guys:

I've just gotten my hGH, and I'm stoked to start picking myself, but I'm doing a low dose for 8 months.  And thus, I need to keep the 10cc viles active for longer than two days.

I've heard that there is a different water that you can mix the gh with and it will last up to 10 days (exactly what I need for the first month).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
xoxo


----------



## Biggin270 (Nov 26, 2004)

I use bacteriosttic water. I got it from bulk nutrition. Here is the link:http://bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=78&products_id=747


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 26, 2004)

starbaby said:
			
		

> Hey guys:
> 
> I've just gotten my hGH, and I'm stoked to start picking myself, but I'm doing a low dose for 8 months.  And thus, I need to keep the 10cc viles active for longer than two days.
> 
> ...



What does "stoked to start picking myself" mean?!  And where are you from?


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 26, 2004)

so cal?


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome to the boards. I didn't know women were big on HGH. What are you looking to accomplish?


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 27, 2004)

a larger jaw. why not just stick to winny/var.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Nov 28, 2004)

Ive Known A Few Women That Have Used Very Low Doses Of Hgh And Loved It. And Biggin Are U Really Mixing Ba With Ur Gh. Have U Not Noticed That The Gh Problably Isnt Working.


----------



## Biggin270 (Nov 29, 2004)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Ive Known A Few Women That Have Used Very Low Doses Of Hgh And Loved It. And Biggin Are U Really Mixing Ba With Ur Gh. Have U Not Noticed That The Gh Problably Isnt Working.



I usad the ba water for the last month that i was on the gh. I didn't know that it destroyed it. Someone had told me to use it with my serostim so it would last longer. I was told that it would last up to 5 days with the bac water.


----------



## RedBaron (Dec 4, 2004)

If you are using sterile water, swabbing the stopper each time with alcohol before drawing out of it, and storing it in the fridge, it is going to be okay to use beyond 2 days.  Do you mean 10cc vials or 10 IU vials?  If it is 10 IU, you are most likely going to be using them within 5 days, which will be a-okay with the sterile water.

Depending on what brand you are using, many of the american brands of GH (Saizen, etc) ship with a bottle of BW (Bacteriostatic water) to reconstitute.  If you are using one of these, your HGH is going to be fine for three weeks in the fridge.

Best of luck on your GH cycle.  You should see some pretty great results at around 1.5 to 2 IU's a day, 5 on / 2 off ... especially for an 8 months run.  I have worked with some female bodybuilders and fitness competitors in the past with GH at low dose like this.  I have personally been running GH for a little over 4 years now ... great results.  I am currently a little over 260 at 8% bf at 6' 1" ... don't think I ever would have made it without adding GH to the AAS cycles.  Keep me posted on how it works out for you.  Take care.

RedBaron


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 4, 2004)

RedBaron said:
			
		

> I have personally been running GH for a little over 4 years now ... great results.  I am currently a little over 260 at 8% bf at 6' 1" ... don't think I ever would have made it without adding GH to the AAS cycles.  Keep me posted on how it works out for you.  Take care.
> 
> RedBaron



That sounds like an expensive cycle. What would someone at your weight to bf ratio run that at?


----------



## RedBaron (Dec 4, 2004)

I still get pretty decent results from 5 IU's a day, split into two injections - first thing in the morning and early afternoon ran 5-6 days a week.  I occasionally run it as high as 8IU's a day, same split.  A few years ago this was a pretty outrageously priced cycle.  I was using Upjohn Genotropin mini-quicks.  Now that there are decent quality chinese GH options, the cost is more affordable .... though not cheap by any stretch.


----------

